# New NJ Law



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

NJ has just passed a law with stiff penalties for dumping or plowing snow onto the public roads
NJ Passes Law to Prevent Private Plow 
Operators from Dumping Snow on Public Roads
The "Anti-Snow Dumping Act", S-1924 (Norcross), prohibits commercial snow-removal operators from plowing snow off private land and onto public areas, where it could become a major public safety hazard. 

"During a number of storms last winter, we found that private snow-removal operators were dumping snow onto public roads and other property," said the bill sponsor, Senator Donald Norcross. "When this occurs, it creates a major safety hazard for drivers, it increases taxpayers' costs and makes the job of public cleanup crews that much more difficult. This law is designed to prevent this hazardous practice, both to ensure that our roadways remain safe and our cleanup operations effective and cost-efficient." 

Under the newly enacted law, a commercial operator of any snowplow or other snow removal equipment who fails to comply with the provisions of this law will be liable for a fine of $250 for the first offense, and a fine of $500 for each subsequent offense. Read law, the penalties are pretty stiff.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What did you expect, they have all that snow on the side of the road and now there's no room to dump a body out of the car!




Still comes down to respecting your work and cleaning up before you leave. Who is enforcing this law?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

What about Joe The Homeowner? He is more likely to push snow in the road than a pro, but the fines are only for commercial ops. Politicians SUCK.


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

We have something like that in my town. I don't remember the exact wording but basically you are subject to a fine if you push snow across a public road. Most contractors still do it though as it is the easiest way to clear most of the driveways around here. 

Plus you are not allowed to plow or blow snow into the street.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

Since it will be a state statute and not a local ordinance it will be enforceable by any sworn LE


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

This sounds like one of the [email protected]@d decisions the politicians in our state make.... sickens me! If I had a dollar for everytime I saw some [email protected]$$ homeowner with a snowblower blowing the snow DIRECTLY into the road, I'd have a lotta $$$! No one's going to go after them, though- of course not! 

The way I understand it there's another provision of that law that allows ANY public employee of the municipality (including DPW employees and code enforcement officials) in addition to LEO's to issue a citation for a violation.

IMO- NJ and the rest of the states in the union are getting out of control with their bull$*** anti-business legislation..... don't even get me started on the anti-immigration/undoing of the H2A/B programs...... unreal how stupid our elected officials in D.C. can be!


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

yeah i see more home owners blowing , shoveling throwing in the street and doing crap jobs at the bottom of the driveways making the streets narrower than plow guys that will plow it tight to the curb or up on the neighbors lawn in if know them and cleaning it all up. a desperate " broke a$$" state just bored sitting in offices writing new laws every day.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Maybe we should pass a bill that fines the state and county for pushing their snow from the main roads into and on our contracted sites blocking the entrances of our commercial properties and forcing us to re-plow entrances again and again.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

not sure how often this actually occurs... we had an issue with another contractor in end of 09, plowed an entire entrance shut with a loader and 16' box... cop came out and wrote the report as such, lawyer is dealing with it now. Yet this law wasnt applicable back then, it's still not legal to relocate any snow in nj onto another property.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

As all laws in NJ this will be" selectively enforced". You will only be cited if someone has complained about you. Keep the municipal operator happy so his route doesnt end up looking like crap and you will be ok.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree with Tim, perhaps a law saying the muni, county, state guys can't plow in properties we've already serviced, or if they added a stipulation that snow left in the roadway would generate a fine, putting some there temporarily is part of plowing residential driveways. This one will be a total S**T SHOW......


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Whats next in NJ, I keep waiting for a law against farting, what the hell we have laws against every other dam thing here.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

my honest opinion is that this will be very seldom enforced. I can't remember the last time i acually saw a cop out in my area when it was snowing or right after. They have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Bringing back an older thread:

Just read about this law, as I'm a member of the NJBIA... which extorts $185 out of me each year, so I better take some time to read their website occasionally.

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2010/Bills/AL11/110_.PDF

I was already under the impression that it was a law to begin with, but I guessed wrong.

In Red Bank, the law already existed previous to this state version of it.... at least that's what I was told by another contractor down here. Again, he said the same things here that it would be "selectively" enforced.

The whole homeowner issue not really the problem.. Yes, they do push all their snow out into the street, but in reality they can't create huge piles of snow as large as a guy with a plow, or a loader or backhoe, clearing a commercial or residential property. The volume of snow just isn't there.



ken643;1371335 said:


> Whats next in NJ, I keep waiting for a law against farting, what the hell we have laws against every other dam thing here.


*I hate to tell you guys, but NJ has a law against farting in public. It's called The Flatulent Emission Reduction Act

http://www.parkwayreststop.com/archives/1550

*


----------

